
Roles and Responsibilities of a Successful Analytics Team - mwetzler
https://keen.io/blog/133424159331/roles-responsibilities-of-a-successful-analytics
======
IndianAstronaut
A couple things not mentioned which can bog a team down if not addressed are
data cleaning, statistical significance and quality, quick reporting, and
thorough understanding of the data and its pitfalls.

Data cleaning is often a huge process and often needs large chunks of
dedicated time. Statistical checks can make sure results are significant and
no errors such as bias in the data cause problems. In reporting it shouod be
quick and to the point, no need for fancy dashboards and such, those just take
away more time from necessary things like cleaning and answering more
questions. Understanding the data is crucial, knowing the databases and any
weird gotchas can make or break an analysis.

------
ThatMightBePaul
Snazzy!

I love it when the Keen peeps put out this type of content. Makes it easy to
start a convo in house by passing a link + starting a conversation.

bookmarking <3

